# HO buildings



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Hi everyone. I hadn't been in here in a while since we stopped working on the mayor and started playing with it! That's the goal isn't it!? Anyway, we did a little more work and I find these building pretty cheap. Is really like to pick up a few more like it to fill out a row of these. Anyone know what to search for. So far I have had much success. I know they are made by Pola for model power, but I can't find anything like them. Most likely I'm just not searching for the right thing. Thanks!

















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Not exactly sure what you're looking for? There must be a million HO structure kits available out there. Even if you're only looking for built-ups, Bachmann, Woodland Scenics, Walthers, and Menards, just to name a few sell them, with a couple of dozen to choose from.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I'm looking for something that specifically matches these. That's a long shot as these are probably old. I'm sure there is a specific name for this type of building but I'm not sure what it is, so a search is challenging. Ultimately if like to have a row of 6-7 of these

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Matches how? I'm seeing a couple pretty generic-looking buildings. City Classics and DPM both make very simple brick town structures like the ones you show a close up of, although I don't think either offers built-ups. Walthers pre-built buildings have a little more decoration, but wouldn't be out of place next to those. Walthers Merchants grow is a series of town street buildings, a little more ornamented than you have there, but again, those wouldn't be out of place. You can also buy walls and other prefab parts that can be used to make simple buildings.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I don't mind a kit, but it's rather not needs to do a lot of painting. Too time intensive for a kid friendly layout. I saw the merchant row,I may use that for part of it. I will look at those other brands and see what they have.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

@vette-kid, take a look at eBay and enter "HO Buildings" into the search bar. There seemed to be a few there that might fit your requirements. 

Walthers Cornerstone HO Scale Building/Structure Kit Vic's Barber Shop

HO SCALE DOWN TOWN BUILDING - limited time....

All the best!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> I don't mind a kit, but it's rather not needs to do a lot of painting. Too time intensive for a kid friendly layout. I saw the merchant row,I may use that for part of it. I will look at those other brands and see what they have.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


A kit is going to be unpainted. If you want painted, you'll need assembled buildings. That said, it really doesn't take that long to assemble and paint a kit. You can do it in a couple of evenings. Honestly, if your kids are young enough to demand that kind of instant gratification, they probably won't even notice that the building isn't painted.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Ha, it's not his need for instant gratification that's a problem. He would be happy to help me paint it (and he has!), It's dad's desire to not take on too many projects at once! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Newbie HO Train chap said:


> @vette-kid, take a look at eBay and enter "HO Buildings" into the search bar. There seemed to be a few there that might fit your requirements.
> 
> Walthers Cornerstone HO Scale Building/Structure Kit Vic's Barber Shop
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lead. I actually found some good deals through those links (not that exact one). I appreciate it.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jim81147 (Feb 3, 2021)

DPM kits are relatively easy and fast to assemble and many of them match that style . You could always buy some kits and assemble them ( without painting ) and put them into use very quickly . Then when you have time or desire , come back and add paint and details as time and budget allow .


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

Glad to be of help. Post more pics when you get done. It will be so nice to see.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

jim81147 said:


> DPM kits are relatively easy and fast to assemble and many of them match that style . You could always buy some kits and assemble them ( without painting ) and put them into use very quickly . Then when you have time or desire , come back and add paint and details as time and budget allow .


Yeah, my thoughts exactly. Buildings on my layout "go up" in 4 stages: 1) Cardboard / paper placeholder. 2) Unpainted model. 3) Painted and with scenery. 4) Lights / Interior details. Timeline from 1-4 .... dunno. Nothing on my layout has gotten that far yet. 1-3 can be a year or more.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

First few arrivals; two built DPM kits and 3D printed kit municipal building to serve as my town hall. It's PLA, I imagine CA will work fine for glue?









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes. CA or 5 minute epoxy if the parts don't fit that well (depends on the skill of the person who made the original model).

Did you look at any of the City Classics kits? Many of theirs are brick structures with simple lines that should fit right in.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I did look at those. There are a few of interest. I have a few IHC kits on the way as well.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------

